# Won the Gold in No-Gi Jiu Jitsu Tournament!



## AustinW90 (Mar 24, 2013)

4-man bracket in the 140lbs division. Won both matches by submission in one minute! The Second video is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 24, 2013)

Good job! I did BJJ for a little over a month until I forgot to breakfall once and screwed up my wrist. It's been almost 3 months and I can still hardly put pressure on it.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 24, 2013)

Nicely done! Good triangle in the first video!
I trained BJJ for a good amount of 2012, hopefully going to start again while I'm home for a summer and then hopefully find a place when I head back up to Buffalo for the fall semester. Few things beat the rush of trapping some poor soul into a triangle hold or kimura...


----------



## last_for_death (Nov 21, 2013)

Sweet moves.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 22, 2013)

Awesome and congrats! Thanks for sharing the vids. Nice technique too!


----------



## 777timesgod (Nov 23, 2013)

The opponent was confident in the second video but careless. He paid for it.


----------



## Dalcan (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats dude. I train when I can. I travel a lot for work.


----------



## lookslikemeband (Jan 8, 2014)

Well done.

The first guy needs to go back to class and learn when someone's setting a triangle up...

The second sub was pretty impressive. Tough to pull off.


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy (May 24, 2014)

Nice triangle. I feel as though he should've seen it coming though.


----------



## narad (May 24, 2014)

Ha, funny watching the second video first and knowing you had won...assumed you were the blue shirt!


----------



## fenderbender4 (Jun 1, 2014)

Congrats. I used to do BJJ, been out of it for years. I recently ran across the "Worm Guard(?)"...made me want to burn all gi's everywhere. Gi = Human chess, No Gi = Human Chess if both participants are shot up with adrenalinn beforehand.


----------



## Fionn (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice work. Bjj is great, I've been training about 3 years, recently got my blue belt. Still feel like a white belt tho! Got my first comp at blue on the 21st. Should be interesting. It's gi and no gi in the same day, hoping I can work some 10p stuff in no gi. Eddie is awesome!


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 6, 2015)

Year into my BJJ training and ITs great, still class free rolling in the advance class as being shark food. Few little tips that Victor Estima passed on and they are now having to work really hard to get me when Im in their closed guard. Arm triangles don't work on me so easily these days. Braulio is coming to my school at the end of the month for a seminar which should be great even if his seminars by all accounts are 3 1/2 long and nonstop. Can't wait


----------



## asher (Feb 6, 2015)

...neeeeecro?


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sure was, but worse corpses have been dug up round these parts


----------

